# i've never read anything so profound



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Reconciliation with a Hardened Wife

maybe this will help guys.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I printed it out. TWICE.

One for me and one for DH.

I agree, what I wanted from DH I should have gotten from God; I wanted from DH perfection, as when I married him I thought he could be perfect. 

Neither of us are perfect and neither of us would love each other were it not for God.


----------



## tryintoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I thank you for the article. It has opened my eyes so much and will bring it home. to re-read again and again.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

V, that is a great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Wow. This was us. This was me. Thank you very much for sharing, Voivod.


okay. mayber we've covered this ground before m22. what was done to get "over the hump?"


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

This is one of the best articles i've ever read.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a great article...unfortunately, I believe it's too late to put our marriage (of 21 + yrs) back together. We both believe in God and are church going Christians. In fact, we strived to have devotions & prayer with our children (now 16 & 18) each night, as well as our own personal devotions. 
However, our marriage had alot of negative issues, including unfaithfulness (both of us), that was destroying it. After much counseling, we separated over 16 months ago and are rapidly heading for divorce...since we've been unable to reconcile successfully.

I believe God can change hearts and reconcile couples...but when the issues are so serious and complicated and so many of them...it's hard to try anymore. Our issues run far deeper than just needing a change of hearts. She's indifferent and doesn't really care anymore and I'm just ready to move on.


----------

